# Bearded dragon dragging rear leg.



## kevrick (Dec 4, 2007)

ok ive just got in from work went to feed my beardies and noticed one of them has a totally limp rear leg. Got it out and had a bit of a feel and i can move it about ok witout it being in obvious pain but its just totally floppy and has a lump near the top of the leg just before the hip. Was fine yesterday running around. Going to vets in an hour. Its 12 weeks old been feeding fine, lighting and temps all ok.

Anyone got any ideas what it could be? really worried. 

Cheers
Kev


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

you are doing the best thing taking it to the vets good luck.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

best thing is the vets, keep us all posted on what they say, and hope he's ok


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

good luck at the vets hope u get better news than i did this morning x


----------



## kevrick (Dec 4, 2007)

Ok back from the vets not good news he thinks it has a broken leg. Got an appointment at a differant vets (Robson & Prescott) in morpeth tomorrow. Vet mentioned amputation. The vet i seen didnt really know about lizards so hopefully the one i go to tomorrow will. Dont know how it could've broken its leg.
Can a broken leg heal back to normal?
Does anyone know any good reptile vets in the north east?

Thanks for any help
Kev


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

hey there not good news bout the leg mine did the same just last week i took it to the vets an they xrayed it told me they thought it was mbd which i thought was strange so brought her home an 2 days later she was back to normal using her leg again im guessing she just got it caught an pulled it,no breaks,i used Vets For Pets in darlington they were pretty good apart from telling me she had mbd when i know all the heating,lights an dusting was been done to the best . keep us updated on how it goes.


----------



## kevrick (Dec 4, 2007)

Well hopefully mines not broken. If they x-ray it they'll definately be able to tell if its broke and not mbd which i hope its not as ive done everything the best i could so far. Just hope the vet i see tomorrow knows what hes talking about. 
anyone else know any good reptile vets in the north east? 
What happens with a broken leg in beardies will they have to amputate?


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

even if they do take it off ure beardie will b fine i have one that has no back leg due to another one biting it b4 i got it an she manages fine.


----------



## kevrick (Dec 4, 2007)

im sure it would be fine just a bit of a shock. it was fine yesterday, bad leg today, three legs tomorrow poor thing.
Just thought there might be an operation where they could fix it but would probably be too small.


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Best of luck tomorrow. I have a 3 1/2 legged beardie that manages just fine.


----------

